#  ,  ,   > - >   HONDA CB500

## RX4HB

!
  (UB4HCG),        Honda CB500,  . 
      ,              ,       JA.
    .
   ,  ...
.

----------


## US7IGN

?

----------

RX4HB

----------


## RX4HB

> ?


  ,   /, ,  ,   (    ) ,  JA.




> 


  ?

----------

